# galaxy rasbora - late breaking news



## Six (May 29, 2006)

byerly's just recieved a shipment of galaxy rasbora for those interested. if you are planning to make the trip, call ahead to see if they are still available as last i heard they were going fast! (i put 5 on hold myself  ). they looked good, and i heard they were already eating after being shipped thursday.

i never call there, but i think the number is 614-326-3474 or 614-486-7435 (i think it is the latter, but they moved and the number is changing to the former eventually)

they also have cherry shrimp in if anyone is looking. and since im a reef person, they have some nice corals in as well!

later guys!
Liz


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the update Liz. I may be in Columbus either Monday or Tuesday nite so I may just run by Byerlys and see what they have.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

How much per? I know I'm not local, lol.

Just gauging market prices for these little devils.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

$13.99

they plan on getting another shipment which means they are becoming much more available.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Um, when does Byerly's usually get shipments in...I may have asked this before but my brain is slowly turning to mush I think


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they get shipments on thursday or friday


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

urg. mine got the funk and died.  good thing i used a credit to buy them. boo.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Six said:


> urg. mine got the funk and died.  good thing i used a credit to buy them. boo.


Sorry to hear that Liz, maybe the next batch will be healthier!


----------

